# Suche "Schraubanleitung": BIOS-Batteriewechsel bei Notebook Toshiba SatellitePro 4600



## onkele (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits, 

hat jemand einen Tipp / Anleitung, wie bzw eigentlich "wo" ich an einem Notebook des Typs Toshiba SatellitePro 4600 die BIOS-Batterie finde? 
Hab mal ein wenig gesucht, aber dann aufgegeben, nachdem ich diese hinter sämtlichen "normal" zu öffnenden Fächern und Abdeckungen nicht gefunden hab. Und den Versuch, das komplette Gehäuse zu öffnen, hab ich dann doch kurz vorm "Knirschen" aufgegeben und gedacht, ich frag hier mal vorsorglich nach.
Die Hersteller-Anleitung gibt leider nicht viel zu dem Thema her.

Wäre toll, wenn hier jemand dazu eine Skizze, Anleitung,   Beschreibung oder eine eigene "Success-Story"    oder sonst was hätte. 

Schöne Grüße, 
Marco


----------



## ElFunghi (14. März 2006)

Hi,
habe das Notebook selber nicht, und ich schätze das es sowas wie eine Explosionszeichnung für das NB nicht geben wird.
Aber die Batterie sitzt im normalfall direkt auf der Hauptplatine, und an die kommt man meist nur dann richtig dran wenn du alles drumrum auseinander nimmst.
Es kann auch sein das die Batterie in einer Art Schrumpflauch oder Plastikummantelung "eingeschweist" ist und sie mit verbindungskabeln auf der Platine Festgelötet ist.

Nochmal zu deinem Auseinanderbauproblem: Wenns anfängt richtig zu knirschen sollte mans sein lassen, aber ein Notebook sollte man mit etwas Feinmotorik gut auseinander bekommen.
Oftmals musst du sämtliche Kabelverbindungen kappen damit du weiterkommst.
Ich weiss ja nicht wie stark es knirscht, aber oftmals sind grad die Gehäuse an manchen Stellen nur zusammengeclipt und das knirscht dann beim auseinandernehmen manchmal.
Nur aufpassen das du da nichts abbrichst! Wenn du Sichtkontakt zu solch einem Clip hast dann solltest du Vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher versuchen diese auseinanderzudrücken, denn sonst brichst du sie ab wenn du einfach dran ziehst.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## onkele (14. März 2006)

Hallo Funghi,

na, das hört sich ja spaßig an!
Besten Dank mal für Deine Infos - hatte mir irgendwie fast sowas gedacht.
Das Knirschen hörte sich dann schon, na, ich würd´s mal als "ungesund" bezeichnen, an.
...Vielleicht werd' ich doch mal bei einem Serviceladen nachfragen, was das kosten würde und dann entscheiden, ob ich wirklich nochmal mit der Brechstange rangehe  
Wenn ich Erfolg (oder Mißerfolg) habe, werde ich´s hier posten

Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------

